# stress.



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Do any of you,when the markets start falling notice your general stress go up?or are you seasoned enough that its just noise and you can quickly shake it off.

I notice with myself in the time ive been in the markets when it starts treading down it can spill over abit in everyday life.

ie:maybe im quicker to get pissed off in traffic,maybe im a notch or 2 not as friendly in my work enviroment,or with family,of course most people wont know that im losing hundreds or smaller digits in 4 figures.(day)

Do any of you tell or talk to people in your circle and out right say your not fairing well?


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

There is way too much panic out there. If you're really stressed about this correction, you need to reexamine your investment strategy. In investing/trading, like at the poker table, emotions are the enemy.

Couch potato investors have this advantage over the novices in that they have a strict plan and stick to it. There's never a "AHH what do I do" during the day with them. Professional traders (ie. the ones with strict money management rules such as risking max 2% per trade, risking max 6% on all active trades, stop and profit targets before entering the trade, meticulous records of each trade etc.) would also be unfazed by the current action.

Unless you're a successful daytrader, make your decisions when the market is closed and NOT when you're feeling the pain/glee of watching a live chart during the day.

Of course, you shouldn't invest with money you can't afford to lose. THAT would be stressful. The market never gets me stressed out and you shouldn't let it get to you either.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

After a decade, I still get affected, but not as much. Then again, I've invested in things that go counter to each other, so when stocks fall, really, bonds rise etc. etc. Heck, I've gotten so used to it that I never check the charts when I am not trading. It's because everyone at the bar is talking about this that I am force fed the info.

Not sure whether or not I'd be this calm if I am 100% invested in something. What affects me is not the numerical values, but the problems ahead with society that I can see coming in the future. Just like the problems I saw back in 2008 that is manifesting itself right now.

If a new recession takes hold. You can kiss the next 5 years of life goodbye in terms of investment gains, which will hurt baby boomers greatly. I do not wish to see them forced to work this late in their life.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

@d:

Here: http://www.theonion.com/articles/dr...e-at-neighborhoo,21059/?utm_source=recentnews

Not sure if this will depress you even more.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

no i dont, i am 30y+ away from retirement, why should i care ?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I get stressed a little every now and then, but it does not affect my mood or the people around me. 

I do talk to people I work with about how much I am losing, or how the market is doing sometimes, though.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Market gyrations are always interesting and I enjoy commenting on them but, when all is said and done, it's all just short term noise. I have never sold during a market turndown and have never lost a night of sleep over it. Do I wish that the stock market was different and offered a slow and steady rise--sure I do but that is not the nature of the beast.

I have always preached to buy, hold, rebalance and prosper and, despite everything, I still practice what I preach. Back in late 2008/early 2009, I stayed fully invested and, as I type this, I am still fully invested and plan to sell nothing except for rebalancing purposes and, even then, not very darn often. All fees bug me, including trading fees.

And so, just enjoy the traffic, your job, and your family as much as you always have safe in the knowledge that when the markets go down, they ALWAYS reach some bottom and then start to rise again.

Oh, and by the way, never put money in the stock market that you are going to require for short term needs and then you need not panic over short term noise in the markets.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I do not stress about anything because I am invested based on my risk tolerance .I do not sell anything and DCA my mutual funds and Canadian dividend stocks.I was thinking to drop some money in today but i think I will just stay the course and wait til my automatic purchase goes in on the 16th of August to buy.


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

Glad I closed out RESP to cash early this week. Glad I overweighted gold stocks earlier this year. Glad I started to include bonds (now 1% of AA). Glad I bought Company (private corp) shares. Sad the 'holiday + car fund' is in rough shape.


----------



## VertexSoup (Jun 28, 2011)

slacker said:


> @d:
> 
> Here: http://www.theonion.com/articles/dr...e-at-neighborhoo,21059/?utm_source=recentnews
> 
> Not sure if this will depress you even more.


Thats pretty brilliant


----------



## dogleg (Feb 5, 2010)

Bernanke in Nebraska ? Aerosmith on the jukebox? Elwood's Corner Tavern ? Good story. Somebody with a good imagination and a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Market is not down as much as I'd like. Bought one stock because I was happy with the dividend yield. Watching six others hoping the drop is much lower so I can buy.

No stress, just anxious!


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I think that there will be plenty of buying opportunities in the months ahead and so no rush!!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

What do you think Monday will be like with the US being Downgraded? I buy same amount on 16th of each month so leaving it as is.I think I will be waiting to see bottom and part of the climb up before i part with my cash .In fact I am going to my bank Monday to get some physical cash in USD and CAD ,Just in case some banks don't pay the electric bill and the bank machines stop working lol


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

It's going to be a blood bath on Monday. The market is showing no confidence in economies, governments and their policies. 

I don't think we need to hold physical cash, the world is not ending. 

I have been stressed, as we've seen our portfolio go down 15% from the April highs. Our allocation may not have enough fixed income but ow is NOT the time to fix that..now is the time to buy equity.

I’m sure this bad dream will look like a wet dream once equity starts raising with all the stocks we are purchasing for cheap.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Am i stressed out that my bottom line is dropping and dropping fast?
NO

Was i ecstatic in March when everything was at a high and no trade was a bad trade?
NO


----------



## dogleg (Feb 5, 2010)

" Buying opportunities.. " ? Maybe if the meltdown is temporary and not systemic . Was the housing crash a "buying opportunity" for the RE/ mortgage market ?


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

What goes down will, inevitably, go back up with the passage of time--eventually!

What concerns me now is my diminishing time horizon!!

Oh, to be a young buck again!!!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Look at the risks out there they are ridiculous. Europe, USA, Japan and everybody is washed away in debt. Gold is going higher and higher which is not a good thing. I am sorry but the risks are in the extreme as we go through the winter season washing everything out which takes a long time but it gets done.

I find it funny that a few decades make the norm for everybody here but the norm is fiat goes down and then we go on. Bargains will be huge bargains as this washes out I am sure, so watch out and keep your money safe.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

With risk often comes reward!!


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

A stress-free portfolio is a mixture of gold, fixed income, and cash. If you want to insure your gold, look to ddkay's purely brilliant and incredibly cheap future put strategy.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Argonaut the greatest bull market will be gold stocks in the end as pure gold continues higher not reflected in gold socks. After this we will find our new currency and then gold will hide in the ditch as a useless relic until the next screw over occurs.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

dogcom said:


> Argonaut the greatest bull market will be gold stocks in the end as pure gold continues higher not reflected in gold socks. After this we will find our new currency and then gold will hide in the ditch as a useless relic until the next screw over occurs.


My miner bets are languishing despite gold's record run. Hopefully they'll catch up by the end of the year.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Gold is the eternal currency. No paper dollar stands the test of time, literally and figuratively. Miners are just stocks, bought and sold with the same discretion as other stocks.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Check out the end of the bull market in gold in the 70's the gold stocks went nuts after the game ended. Also in the 30's gold producers went significantly higher. 

But of course gold stocks follow the stocks market up and down but significantly higher then the stock market as it washes out. As costs of everything goes to hell and gold goes higher the costs to gold producers go far lower as the price of the commodity goes higher.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm only rattled that I'm close to 100% invested and if the market tanks on Monday I won't be able to take advantage of it very much. That and I'm in the process of switching brokerages in the middle of all this so I don't know when I'll next be able to make a move.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

donald said:


> maybe im quicker to get pissed off in traffic


Don't even get me started.

People couldn't drive if their life depended on it.

There is almost nothing in the world that aggravates me more than drivers and traffic. (maybe the occasional dog barking, baby crying, or this new fascination with movie producers throwing in Cell Phone Vibration for actors, wtf?)

My day is ruined by traffic/drivers a lot easier than the stock market.

The other day I had some lady in a big Ford pull out across two lanes in front of me while I was doing 70  ... Maybe it was T.gal!


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Don't even get me started.
> 
> People couldn't drive if their life depended on it.
> 
> ...


Was it a new Ford? (hopefully it was)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Abha said:


> Was it a new Ford? (hopefully it was)


lol, Abha.

It was not "new" as in anything that would help Ford for next earnings 

Probably a 2005-2008 model. Somewhere in that range. Not really up to date on my Fords... since I would never buy one. 

My Mazda is 33% Ford, and thats scary enough.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I would only feel stressed if on the my holdings had their dividend cut.

Other than that I look at it all as a buying opportunity. I get the same yield for less cost.


----------

